# Okay....Who Does What?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 23, 2014)

A man and his wife were having an argument about who should brew the
 coffee each morning.

 The wife said, "You should do it, because you get up first, and then
 we don't have to wait as long to get our coffee."

 The husband said, "You are in charge of cooking around here and you
 should do it, because that is your job, and I can just wait for my
 coffee."

 Wife replies, "No, you should do it, and besides, it is in the Bible
 that the man should do the coffee."

 Husband replies, "I can't believe that, show me."

 So she fetched the Bible, and opened the New Testament and showed him
 at the top of several pages, that it indeed says.........."HEBREWS"


----------



## That Guy (Apr 24, 2014)




----------

